# Stratégie marketing Apple et politique commerciale ... ??



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Hello tlm, 

Désolée, je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit et sur le bon forum mais je dois trouver le plus vite possible le plus de renseignements possible sur Apple, car étant étudiante en techniques de commercialisation, comme j'adore Apple, j'ai décidé de présenter le nouvel imac en marketing stratégique opérationnelle, et donc je dois présenter la société, sa politique produit sur le nouveau mac, son prix, sa distribution, et la publicité faite autour... Si quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver tous ces renseignements... Ce serait vraiment sympa, j'en ai marre d'entendre ces idiots critiquer les macs et j'aimerais pouvoir leur en foutre plein la g... avec cette présentation... lol 

Aussi, vous savez où on peut télécharger la pub française et les deux courts métrages sur le nouvel imac faits par pixar ? Car Apple ne les propose qu'en visionnage, et pas en téléchargement... 

D'avance merci, je compte sur tous les fans de macs... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## benR (16 Octobre 2002)

si tu donnes ton mail, on pourra t'envoyer quelques documents /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Mon mail c'est lalie014@aol.com

Franchement, n'importe quel renseignement me sera utile, j'ai écrit à apple et téléphoné mais ils me disent de piocher sur le site ( y'a pas les renseignements que je veux sauf les vidéos pas téléchargeables !!!! arghhhhhh  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  )

En tt cas ça va donner, devant 150 personnes en amphi, ça va y aller le mac ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* 
j'en ai marre d'entendre ces idiots critiquer les macs et j'aimerais pouvoir leur en foutre plein la g... avec cette présentation... lol 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Il faudra bcp plus qu'une simple présentation pour y parvenir. A commencer par ... un prix plus raisonnable par exemple  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Comparer une brouette et une jaguar c'est infaisable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Mais au moins, ils pourront pas dire que leur PC est plus bo ( si si j'ai déjà entendu ça  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif ) et puis comme je viens de le dire... Faut pas confondre bas de gamme qui plante tt le temps ( ce qu'ils ont pour la plupart ) et un bon Mac qui ne fait jamais faux bond ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Enfin je veux pas polémiquer, juste avoir des infos ou des liens si quelqu'un a ( merci d'avance à tous ceux là :x )

Coralie


----------



## benR (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 
Enfin je veux pas polémiquer *<hr /></blockquote>

t'es sûre ?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Vi vi vi sûre et certaine, les autres étudiants st déjà assez chiants avec leurs PCs contre mon Mac !!! lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Coralie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* Vi vi vi sûre et certaine, les autres étudiants st déjà assez chiants avec leurs PCs contre mon Mac !!! lol /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

Coralie  *<hr /></blockquote>

Sinon, tu peux aller faire un petit tour sur des sujets de ce forum (dans réagissez), tu trouveras des arguments pro-Mac (comme anti d'ailleurs !).
A toi ensuite de trier sur tout ce qui est dit...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2002)

*Voici* quelque chose pour toi Coralie. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Merci bcp, ça va déjà bcp m'aider !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif C'est super sympa !! Si tu as d'autres choses n'hésite pas, c'est vraiment super sympa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Coralie


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coraliee:</font><hr />* Merci bcp, ça va déjà bcp m'aider !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif C'est super sympa !! Si tu as d'autres choses n'hésite pas, c'est vraiment super sympa  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Coralie  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je t'en prie...

Et si tu t'enregistrais sur le forum et rejoignais la communauté Mac? Y a pas beaucoup de filles ici... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  

A part Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (16 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> *Aussi, vous savez où on peut télécharger la pub française et les deux courts métrages sur le nouvel imac faits par pixar ? Car Apple ne les propose qu'en visionnage, et pas en téléchargement... *



Elles sont facilement téléchargeables.
Mais je peut les mettre sur un serveur si tu veux télécharger les trois directement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

je viens de le faire mais j'ai pas encore ouvert mes mails, je mange et j'arrive !!! lol

Euh comment on fait pr insérer une image au fait sur le forum ????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Oui ce serait vraiment très sympa, car je les trouve géniales et j'aimerais pouvoir en faire profiter l'amphi !! J'attends avec impatience !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie

PS : sinon donne moi l'url où je peux les trouver, à ton choix, merci encore !!


----------



## Crüniac (16 Octobre 2002)

Je les mets directement sur mon serveur, tu pourras les télécharger tranquillement.
pour la pub de l'imac (vitrine), en fr il n'y a que la petite de dispo (240x180), c'est pas grave ou tu veux la grande version us (480x360) ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Y pas beaucoup de filles ici... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  

*<hr /></blockquote>

Que des tafioles !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Crüniac (16 Octobre 2002)

http://www.cruniac.com/pubs/ 
Comme d'habitude tu sélectionnes le lien et et tu fais Enregistrer vers


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Que des tafioles !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'osais pas le dire !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Coralie (16 Octobre 2002)

Merci !! J'y vais de ce pas, chuis trop happy  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Whhaaaa d'ailleurs de bonnes crêpes ça me met tjs de bonne humeur alors enplus si j'ai mes tites pubs c'est la teuf !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif Euh sinon j'ai fait mon tit profil pr ceux qui veulent savoir ki ke je suis !!! 

En tt cas merci pr les pubs c'est vraiment très sympa !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />*Euh sinon j'ai fait mon tit profil pr ceux qui veulent savoir ki ke je suis !!! 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Si avec ça, t'as pas la moitié des posteurs de macgé aux trousses, je veux bien qu'on m'appelle Joe Dalton !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Alors les tafioles... on est pas attiré par les familles nombreuses ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



 _Bienvenue sur les forums quand même !!_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Si avec ça, t'as pas la moitié des posteurs de macgé aux trousses, je veux bien qu'on m'appelle Joe Dalton !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *<hr /></blockquote>

attention les gars, elle est bien gardée la Coralie !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Octobre 2002)

Eh oh tu me cherches toi????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2002)

Mais elle est toute mignonne Coralie... De la concurrence pour Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (16 Octobre 2002)

Mici !!!!!    &gt;:") 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2002)

Effectivement, elle est toute mignonne notre Coralie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Ellen...Coralie...Ellen...Coralie...Ellen...Coralie, entre les deux mon coeur balance. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## cartman (16 Octobre 2002)

arf ca va loin..... rotfl


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Cocolalie:</font><hr />* 
Euh comment on fait pr insérer une image au fait sur le forum ????  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

La réponse ici...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

La réponse ici... 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je vois que t'as déjà trouvé un surnom pour Coralie: _Cocolalie_... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

C'est pas juste de mettre cette photo de moi l'est pas belle !!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif Pas gentil ça !!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * C'est pas juste de mettre cette photo de moi l'est pas belle !!!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif Pas gentil ça !!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif    *



C'est pas grave... t'es toute mignonne quand même! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Hein Foguenne que c'est vrai! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

WebOliver, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

Moi, et pas l'autre grosse moche photo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
( je sais pas si ça va marcher lol )






Et une autre !





On verra bien si ça marche ou pas...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Coralie


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

Saperlipopette, elle va réussir à me faire oublier Ellen... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* Moi, et pas l'autre grosse moche photo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Coralie   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ne sois pas si sévère Coralie /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

attends c vrai t'as vu la tête que j'ai sur l'autre ??? LOL


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />*





*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi, je trouve que l'oeil au beurre noir te va très bien !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




_Quoi ? késjédi ? On parle pas du chien ? 

Oups !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Moi, je trouve que l'oeil au beurre noir te va très bien !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




Quoi ? késjédi ? On parle pas du chien ? 

Oups !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu voulais lui offrir un zoli collier ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif





  C'est pour Foguenne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />*





  C'est pour Foguenne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote> 

Je ne toucherais pas au chien de Coralie même si il semble sympa bien qu'un peu baguarreur. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* Moi, et pas l'autre grosse moche photo... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
( je sais pas si ça va marcher lol )






Et une autre !
*<hr /></blockquote>

ah oui j'aime bien l'est jolie notre Coralie. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif

_bon, pour les portraits, c'est 5,50 mais quoi kéjédi ? je suis pas au taf là ?_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * attends c vrai t'as vu la tête que j'ai sur l'autre ??? LOL  *



Mais non, mais non... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Saperlipopette, elle va réussir à me faire oublier Ellen...*



T'en es vraiment sûr Foguenne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

T'en es vraiment sûr Foguenne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Sur non mais bon, je vois bien Coralie dans une pub switch!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

Tiens ... ça y est alèm est amoureux !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
hin hin hin ©


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

amoureux ?? bah oui, de toutes les femmes ma belle STL  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

en passant, même si Coralie est mimi, ma préférée est 







_(non foguenne, ce n'est pas toi !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )_

j'en ai même oublié Ellen !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

je comprends rien à vos msgs mais c ptet parce que j'ai trop bu ce soir... LOL
Enfin... Voilà quoi... Je crois que vaut mieux que je revienne demain lol

Enfin voilà, sinon, j'adore ce forum il est grave kiffant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif Et vous êtes géniaux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

"foguenne" comme tu dis il a un ibook je suis dégoutée j'ai plus qu'à me trucider /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif veinard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * "foguenne" comme tu dis il a un ibook je suis dégoutée j'ai plus qu'à me trucider /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif veinard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  *



va pas te trucider, tu finiras bien par en avoir un !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

en fait, c'est plein de privates jokes ces forums mais tu comprendras rapidos!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

c'est mon toutou de garde, le premier qui m'agresse se fait mordre... Par la chienne... Ou par moi... LOL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon toutou de garde, le premier qui m'agresse se fait mordre... Par la chienne... *Ou par moi...* LOL /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif



c'est à la tête du client, au hasard ou on a le droit de demander avant ?? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* amoureux ?? bah oui, de toutes les femmes ma belle STL  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

en passant, même si Coralie est mimi, ma préférée est 



j'en ai même oublié Ellen !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>  

C'est vrai que la petite Anne a un petit truc aussi... 






   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

hummm se "trucider" pour un ibook .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif suis pas certaine que ce soit la peine  ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 bienvenue sur macgé, miss...


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

C'est vrai que la petite Anne a un petit truc aussi... 






   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est peu dire en parlant d'une si jolie jeune femme. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif mais tu le sais mieux que moi!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* hummm se "trucider" pour un ibook .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif suis pas certaine que ce soit la peine  ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 bienvenue sur macgé, miss...   *<hr /></blockquote>

Se "trucider" pour un foguenne d'accord, pour un iBook certainement pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

Désolée à la tête du client selon que je le sens bien ou pas et selon son physique lol ( pas folle la bête !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ) mais bon... LOL
Allez j'y vais car je suis complètement HS avec ce que je me suis bu ce soir !!!!! LOL 

A demain tlm !!!

BYE !!!!

Coralie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

dernière remarque à ce msg : MORTEL  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Se "trucider" pour un foguenne d'accord, pour un iBook certainement pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

j'ai toujours pas compris comment entrer dans le club Popolproductions, faut venir ? j'arrrrrrrrrrrive !!

bon on la fait quand cette AES qui a la frite ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

à Brussels pour que le français comme moi puisse venir (tu vas voir que blob va me gratter pour que je passe le prendre /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Se "trucider" pour un foguenne d'accord, pour un iBook certainement pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

môssieu fait de l'auto-satisfaction ? hé hé hé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

On est jamais aussi bien servi que par Foguenne, c'est bien connu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

L'AES du nord peu avoir lieu à Bruxelles bien que je pense que Liège soit une ville plus sympa pour ce genre d'organisation.
Le TGV qui arrive à Bruxelle continue jusque Liège...
De plus si c'est à Liège, Anne (qui aura normalement bientôt son iBook) sera de la partie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Le mieux serait je pense en janvier car novembre et décembre sont des mois "full" en général.
Luxembourg peut-être pas mal aussi pour les Français du nord et ce n'est pas beaucoup plus loin que Bruxelles de Paris. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 

môssieu fait de l'auto-satisfaction ? hé hé hé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Excusez-moi, ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes, ça doit être l'effet CORALIE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* L'AES du nord peu avoir lieu à Bruxelles bien que je pense que Liège soit une ville plus sympa pour ce genre d'organisation.
Le TGV qui arrive à Bruxelle continue jusque Liège...
De plus si c'est à Liège, Anne (qui aura normalement bientôt son iBook) sera de la partie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Le mieux serait je pense en janvier car novembre et décembre sont des mois "full" en général.
Luxembourg peut-être pas mal aussi pour les Français du nord et ce n'est pas beaucoup plus que Bruxelles de Paris. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif      *<hr /></blockquote>

tant qu'une touinego peut y accèder. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Pour anne, on peut aussi aller la chercher !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

certains viendraient via TGV c'est pour ça que je parlais de breussellesses.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

C'est presque un sujet qui pourrait être transféré dans le bar... vu sa tournure... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Sinon encore bienvenue sur MacGeneration Coralie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * C'est presque un sujet qui pourrait être transféré dans le bar... vu sa tournure... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif *



allez zou, un petit notifymod pour demander le transfert !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Si avec ça, t'as pas la moitié des posteurs de macgé aux trousses, je veux bien qu'on m'appelle Joe Dalton !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais non, vraiment pas leur genre!!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Mais non, vraiment pas leur genre!!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

bah non  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Foguenne, je vote pour Lietche si t'arrives à me convaincre (t'as des arguments solides je dois avouer hum  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## Foguenne (17 Octobre 2002)

Anne, c'est suffisant comme argument non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> * Anne, c'est suffisant comme argument non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *




_arghhh en plein coeur_






euh 


*oui!*





_si t'attaches son copain sur une chaise pour qu'il ne vienne pas, c'est encore mieux ! _  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2002)

Et voilà j'arrive 1iére page du sujet,une photo de Coralie,et, d'Ellen.
Juste en dessous je vois un lien "montrer tout"... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif Même pas marché !!!

Bienvenue Coralie   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Un peu d'histoire peut être  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

*Voici * encore quelque chose qui peut t'intéresser Coralinette... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2002)

Mince, une concurrente... 
Alors on se partage les parts de marché hein ? je prends 95%, tu prends 5%, on fait comme ça ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (17 Octobre 2002)

Tu lui laisse l'élite, elle a bien de la chance /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Attention, ellen, les masses sont bêtes et très statiques ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (17 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * Allez j'y vais car je suis complètement HS avec ce que je me suis bu ce soir !!!!! LOL *



Décidément tu vas plaire à pas mal de monde ici...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif N'es-ce pas Alèm ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

LOL 

T'es sûre que ça fait 50/50 ça ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Mais non, vraiment pas leur genre!!!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vraiment pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

Décidément tu vas plaire à pas mal de monde ici...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif N'es-ce pas Alèm ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

'+   *<hr /></blockquote>

ah non, moi j'ai déja beaucoup à faire avec Anne!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_pis je sais même pas où c'est Troyes donc la Guerre de Troyes n'aura vraiment pas lieu !_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Vraiment pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vraziment pas !!
Le grand loup veut juste savoir si ses mollets sont tendres... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Tu crois qu'elle aime la moustache, Coralie ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

 Je veux bien qu'on m'appelle Joe Dalton !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Suffit de demander  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

Heu ben je sais pas ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Faut demander à son chien... tet que lui il aimerait les mollets d'higgins !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

dites les deux, je sais bien que vous fantasmez sur la barbe de trois jours d'amok mais c'est pas la peine de faire vos cochonneries ici, ici c'est Coralie la Star pas un vieux loup décati /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * dites les deux, je sais bien que vous fantasmez sur la barbe de trois jours d'amok mais c'est pas la peine de faire vos cochonneries ici, ici c'est Coralie la Star pas un vieux loup décati /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Apprenez môssieu zalem... qu'il faut plus qu'une barbe de 3 jours pour alimenter mes fantasmes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Pis on fait star qui on veut non ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  ton tour viendra... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 

Apprenez môssieu zalem... qu'il faut plus qu'une barbe de 3 jours pour alimenter mes fantasmes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif*<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon ?? m'en voyez ravi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif



			
				STL a dit:
			
		

> * Pis on fait star qui on veut non ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif*



bah oui mais faut respecter les sujets, je ne vois pas comment justifier le mélange des genres Amok-Coralie (c'est Api qui va râler !!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				STL a dit:
			
		

> *  ton tour viendra... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



ah bon ?? c'est planifié ?? c'est quand le tien ?? parce que sache que mon tour est déja passé plus de cent fois !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * dites les deux, je sais bien que vous fantasmez sur la barbe de trois jours d'amok mais c'est pas la peine de faire vos cochonneries ici, ici c'est Coralie la Star pas un vieux loup décati /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Faut bien faire les présentations, qu'elle sache à quoi s'attendre quand il va lui faire ses gros yeux ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 


Y-a un protocole à respecter Tudiou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Faut bien faire les présentations, qu'elle sache à quoi s'attendre quand il va lui faire ses gros yeux ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif 


Y-a un protocole à respecter Tudiou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vrazi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Faut bien faire les présentations, qu'elle sache à quoi s'attendre quand il va lui faire ses gros yeux ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif *<hr /></blockquote>

il a plutot l'air absent en ce moment le loup ya plus de respect sur ces forums, ça doit le chagriner  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

[quote='tanplan]* Y-a un protocole à respecter Tudiou !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

on lui fait un lavement avant de le disséquer le loup ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif

pis Coralie nous a montré qu'elle avait un chien apte à la défendre !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

je ne vois pas comment justifier le mélange des genres Amok-Coralie (c'est Api qui va râler !!)*<hr /></blockquote>

Cela ne nous regarde pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


En tant que grand modérateur devant l'éternel et vieux lapin palmé, tu as toute notre confiance pour te dépatouiller avec ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Cela ne nous regarde pas !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


En tant que grand modérateur devant l'éternel et vieux lapin palmé, tu as toute notre confiance pour te dépatouiller avec ça ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ah non moi je m'en contrefous en fait !  d'ailleurs tu me donnes l'idée de tester une nouvelle fonction  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pis Coralie nous a montré qu'elle avait un chien apte à la défendre !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

Môssieur Higgins a de quoi se défendre lui aussi !!


----------



## alèm (17 Octobre 2002)

_nan rien puisque je suis désagréable ce matin, parait-il, je me casse essayez d'être drôle pendant ce temps là et pas trop refermés sur vous_


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Octobre 2002)

ah mince, je croyais que c'était la coralie qui joue entre autres dans _attack of the toxic prehistoric monster from outer space_, mais non. tant pis.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * nan rien puisque je suis désagréable ce matin, parait-il, je me casse essayez d'être drôle pendant ce temps là et pas trop refermés sur vous *



Keskitarivenkor...?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ton chat à bouffer ta souris ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

Ca parlait de quoi ce post déjà? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

C'est vrai que tu ne lis jamais les posts précédents, l'homme pressé !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

Euh...
Si mais là j'ai vite compris que c'était rapidement parti en c***** alors j'ai pas pris la peine (honte sur moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ) de lire toutes vos élucubrations /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Comme d'habitude quoi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (17 Octobre 2002)

Mais euh!!!
Tu m'ote les mots de la bouche là! (enfin un peu de silence /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )
Je suis sensé travailler dans mon internat alors comme j'ai pas beaucoup d'heures d'internet je peux pas tout lire /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

on savait que t'étais fainéant !!
Pas la peine de te chercher des excuses !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * dites les deux, je sais bien que vous fantasmez sur la barbe de trois jours d'amok mais c'est pas la peine de faire vos cochonneries ici, ici c'est Coralie la Star pas un vieux loup décati    *



Je ne vous autorise pas à employer le mot "décati" à mon encontre! Sachez que le loup se porte très bien, merci! Poil brillant, dents acérées, foulée souple et précise, oeil bien ouvert sur la campagne.
Quant aux fantasmes de 'Tanplan, pour avoir fréquenté le lascar des soirs de cuite et de cohue (surtout la dernière fois!), je soupconne l'individu d'avoir en la matière des idées qui dépassent l'entendement humain. Lui aussi fait partie des canins, ce qui le rend proche du loup (quoique un peu trop domestiqué à mon avis... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif ). Ceci explique peut-être cela. Et ce n'est pas un rat pelé aux moustaches tombantes qui va nous filer des leçons, même si ledit rongeur est plus savant que la moyenne!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je ne vais pas ici m'étendre sur STL, La courtoisie francaise m'interdisant de parler d'une jeune fille en son absence, et ne connaissant pas vraiment le personnage qui se camoufle derrière le regard de braise que j'ai entre-aperçu à travers la transparence des verres du loup pascalou*. Nul doute toutefois que l'éclair qu'elle faisait naître ce soir là dans quelques pupilles est révélateur de promesses... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

En ce qui concerne le jeune Foguenne, garde des sôts du 01 Style, son album photographique parle pour lui, et c'est là une évidence que personne ne peut lui contester. L'helvète semble posseder un vivier que beaucoup d'éleveurs de langoustes lui envient, même si l'espèce dont il s'occupe, bien que propice à la consommation, ne semble pas rougir même en cas de cuisson prolongée.

Tout bien réfléchi, je n'en vois qu'un assez serieux (et surtout disponible) pour souhaiter la bienvenue aux nouveaux membres sans membre. Adepte du piercing, tatoué, lubrique juste ce qu'il faut, adorant Casimir, ouvert à toutes les propositions, calme et posé, possédant une collection de sweats pour les crépuscules frais du camping sauvage en banlieue parisienne, motorisé, considérant comme exotique tout ce qui est au-delà du périphérique (Troyes inclus). Je ne vais pas ici le citer, mais je suis sûr que le fauve, tapit dans l'ombre d'un circuit, observe derrière la pale lueur de son écran vos efforts desespérés en ricanant. Il sait que son heure va venir et a déjà commencé le comte à rebours.

Inutile d'en dire plus: tu le connais, lecteur, ce monstre délicat. Bien qu'il ne fasse ni grand geste ni grand cris (!!!) il ferait volontiers de la terre un débris et dans un baillement avalerait le monde... Son nom gravé dans le marbre virtuel des forums est un exemple pour nous tous.

*correctement orthographié, pour une fois...


----------



## Amok (17 Octobre 2002)

Petit rectificatif, mais qui a son importance:

Je viens d'être informé par pli express que le jeune Foguenne ne serait pas Suisse mais Belge. Cela change tout car si il est difficile sur les forums MacG de dire vraiment tout ce que l'on veut de nos merveilleux amis d'Helvetie dont tout le monde sait qu'en plus d'être beaux ils sont intelligents et riches, il n'en est pas de même avec ces barbares nordiques dont la capitale est en permanence couverte d'un froid crachin et dont les rues, c'est bien connu, sont des coupe-gorges qui nont rien à envier à ce qu'étaient nos bourgs moyennageux. Il a été démontré de plus sur ces forums que leurs pratiques intimes étaient plus que douteuses (voir ici)  . Je retire donc tout le bien que j'ai pu dire ci-dessus de Foguenne.


  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (17 Octobre 2002)

Euh... Rien à ajouter !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
LOL

Coralie


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

Je me disais aussi... Ce n'est pas digne du grand Higgins une erreur pareille !!
Heureusement que le ridicule ne décoiffe plus !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 
Je ne vous autorise pas...

Etc...

Etc...

Etc...
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu as bien mérité ta majuscule mon grand Loup !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Une telle entrée en matière, ça force le respect du nioubiz !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Tu as bien mérité ta majuscule mon grand Loup !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Une telle entrée en matière, ça force le respect du nioubiz !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Respect certes ... mais parfois un peu malmené /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif Ah ! lalalalala ces nioubiz alors pffff


----------



## Api (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
je ne vois pas comment justifier le mélange des genres Amok-Coralie (c'est Api qui va râler !!)*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est parce que tu nous sous-estimes, comme d'habitude...


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*(...) Une telle entrée en matière, ça force le respect du nioubiz !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

Effectivement quelle entrée en matière! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Chapeau Coralie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (17 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

Effectivement quelle entrée en matière! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Chapeau Coralie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ça marche aussi dans ce sens ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## saxo (18 Octobre 2002)

Bon ! Assez discuté ! On veut revoir des photos !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />*





*<hr /></blockquote>
Je sais pas vous, mais moi je trouve qu'elle ressemble un peu à Lorie...vous savez, celle qui "chante"


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2002)

On va quand même pas comparer notre petit rayon de soleil forumien Coralie à cette pseudo-chanteuse qui s'appelle Lorie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Coralie (18 Octobre 2002)

Voui franchement je suis triste là d'un coup voilà qu'on dise que je ressemble à Lorie enfin bon je chante mal je sais mais mince, je vous jure, je mérite pas ça, un peu de clémence ds votre coeur s'il vous plait, j'ai besoin d'amour moi c'est tout quoi !!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif lol

Désolée pr ce petit délire perso /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Coralie


----------



## WebOliver (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* Voui franchement je suis triste là d'un coup voilà qu'on dise que je ressemble à Lorie enfin bon je chante mal je sais mais mince, je vous jure, je mérite pas ça, un peu de clémence ds votre coeur s'il vous plait, j'ai besoin d'amour moi c'est tout quoi !!!!!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif lol

Désolée pr ce petit délire perso /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Coralie  *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est vrai que c'est pas gentil ça... tu mérites pas ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (18 Octobre 2002)

Désolé je voulais pas casser l'ambiance... je voulais juste vous faire part de ma constatation...


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * j'ai besoin d'amour moi c'est tout quoi *



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## STL (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Je ne vais pas ici m'étendre sur STL... *<hr /></blockquote>

Hummm ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  vii si on pouvait éviter ce genre de familiarité comme ça là ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Pis je tiens pas à affronter Api, moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> * ne connaissant pas vraiment le personnage qui se camoufle derrière le regard de braise... *



Tu parles de moi là ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Nul doute toutefois que l'éclair qu'elle faisait naître ce soir là dans quelques pupilles est révélateur de promesses... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *



Mouarrrfffff... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif C'est pas moi.... hihihi c'est l'alcool qui éclairait leur yeux !!!!! 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />*
Tout bien réfléchi, je n'en vois qu'un assez serieux (et surtout disponible) pour souhaiter la bienvenue aux nouveaux membres sans membre...

...Inutile d'en dire plus: tu le connais, lecteur, ce monstre délicat. 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu cherches toujours à le placer ton ti' protégé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


_je m'incline devant le style .... merci Môssieu /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif_


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* 

 j'ai besoin d'amour moi c'est tout quoi*<hr /></blockquote>

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Toi aussi l'Amok t'as relevé !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Ils vont se déchainer maintenant !! On devrait plus attendre longtemps pour voir se pointer le gros de la meute, mackie en bannière !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Coralie (18 Octobre 2002)

On s'énerve pas là, je veux pas trop d'hommes à la fois moi lol !!! Pis pr l'instant je veux de l'amour... De la part de mon futur ibook, ok? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

t'inquiètes ! Tu peux compter sur la vieille garde pour te soutenir !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * On s'énerve pas là, je veux pas trop d'hommes à la fois moi lol !!! Pis pr l'instant je veux de l'amour... De la part de mon futur ibook, ok? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



si tu continues je t'envoie SMG !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />* 

C'est parce que tu nous sous-estimes, comme d'habitude...    *<hr /></blockquote>

hum vous dites ??

baissez vous un peu, je suis si bas par rapport à vous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Coralie (18 Octobre 2002)

SMG ???????


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> * SMG ???????  *



une tentative de piste  ici 


/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Alèm va t'expliquer tout ça, il le connait bien, moi j'en ai pas le courage, ce serait trop long et ça n'a pas grand importance au final... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 


Si tu as du temps à perdre, tu peux toujours lancer une recherche sur les forums mais attend toi à avoir beaucoup de réponses ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

une autre  ici


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

ou ici  !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Quand je parlais de temps à perdre, je pensais pas à toi alèm... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

ou  ici 

_bah oui, j'ai que ça à faire quand je rentre j'essaye pas d'être drôle cela a l'air réservé à un groupe élitiste ici_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Qu'est-ce qui t'arrive lapin ?
T'as perdu une dent de lait ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

raconte tout à ton vieux toutou, ça ira mieux après ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Quelqu'un t'a pas bien parlé ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

C'est qui ces méchants gens ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Tu veux que j'appelle Luke, pour leur donner une bonne fessée ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2002)

Laisse tomber mon tanplan: juste une parano légère comme les feuilles qui volent en ce moment. L'age qui passe, un souffle leger comme la bise d'automne. Un soir solitaire comme un glaçon qui flotte dans un gin tonic sans pouvoir tinter. L'Alem des grands jours, qui fait le zara! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2002)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * On va quand même pas comparer notre petit rayon de soleil forumien Coralie à cette pseudo-chanteuse qui s'appelle Lorie... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *









WebOliver, je suis 100 % d'accord avec toi, les deux seules aptes à rivaliser avec Coralie, c'est Ellen et Anne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

Ah ! Coralie, rayon de soleil de MacGeneration... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* Petit rectificatif, mais qui a son importance:

Je viens d'être informé par pli express que le jeune Foguenne ne serait pas Suisse mais Belge. Cela change tout car si il est difficile sur les forums MacG de dire vraiment tout ce que l'on veut de nos merveilleux amis d'Helvetie dont tout le monde sait qu'en plus d'être beaux ils sont intelligents et riches, il n'en est pas de même avec ces barbares nordiques dont la capitale est en permanence couverte d'un froid crachin et dont les rues, c'est bien connu, sont des coupe-gorges qui nont rien à envier à ce qu'étaient nos bourgs moyennageux. Il a été démontré de plus sur ces forums que leurs pratiques intimes étaient plus que douteuses (voir ici)  . Je retire donc tout le bien que j'ai pu dire ci-dessus de Foguenne.


  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Et bien, ça fait plaisir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* ...il n'en est pas de même avec ces barbares nordiques dont la capitale est en permanence couverte d'un froid crachin et dont les rues, c'est bien connu, sont des coupe-gorges qui nont rien à envier à ce qu'étaient nos bourgs moyennageux. 
  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>


Les barbares nordiques n'ont effectivement pas la réputation d'être de grands délicats, mais par contre, se sont de grands cerfs fougueux Ô combien efficaces... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *L'Alem des grands jours, qui fait le zara! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



un petit tour en super5, ça vous change *2* hommes /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## alèm (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 






WebOliver, je suis 100 % d'accord avec toi, les deux seules aptes à rivaliser avec Coralie, c'est Ellen et Anne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

Ah ! Coralie, rayon de soleil de MacGeneration... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

ah bah voila, de bonnes paroles qui vous réveillent un homme de bonne humeur  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

(Foguenne, la prochaine fois mets une photo de Anne*¨et une photo d'ellen ça sera encore plus mieux !!)  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

*quoi j'abuse ???  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (18 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Laisse tomber mon tanplan: juste une parano légère comme les feuilles qui volent en ce moment. L'age qui passe, un souffle leger comme la bise d'automne. Un soir solitaire comme un glaçon qui flotte dans un gin tonic sans pouvoir tinter. L'Alem des grands jours, qui fait le zara! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Si c'est un problème digestif, je ne peux effectivement pas grand chose... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Et bien, ça fait plaisir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Si c'est un problème digestif, je ne peux effectivement pas grand chose... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah viiii la soupe au lait devait avoir tourné ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Allez le alem arrête de faire ton rancunier...ou alors viens on va régler ça sur un ring plein de boue !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> *  je veux pas trop d'hommes à la fois moi  *



Et à quel chiffre commence le "trop", jeune forumienne? Mon statut d'ancien parmis les anciens de ces forums m'autorise à vous donner un conseil. Ces lieux étant hantés de malfaisants, d'alcooliques, d'obsédés onanistes, de lubriques pervers non majeurs, Parfois Belges de surcroit, faites attention aux propos que vos doigts (extentions graciles d'un esprit pur j'en suis certain) font naître en parcourant le clavier de votre ibook.

Ca commence comme ca et on se retrouve "membre des AES" pour bien moins... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Le grand loup veut juste savoir si ses mollets sont tendres...  *<hr /></blockquote>

le grand (méchant) loup a déjà de quoi croquer, je vous le rappelle...


----------



## STL (18 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

le grand (méchant) loup a déjà de quoi croquer, je vous le rappelle...  *<hr /></blockquote>
Vi vi je sais bien  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Mais je me souviens de tes paroles  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ...


			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> *... je suis présent sur ces forums pour rattraper les quelques brebis égarées qui en valent la peine et abattre sans pitié celles qui ne retiennent pas notre attention... *


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Faut bien que le Grand (méchant) Loup montre le bout de son nez pour juger, non ? 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Azrael (18 Octobre 2002)

non rien... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2002)

Tiens! Un revenant!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens! Un revenant!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *



Ouarf je suis jamais trop loin dès que... non rien /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Tu vas bien sinon toi ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

WebOliver, je suis 100 % d'accord avec toi, les deux seules aptes à rivaliser avec Coralie, c'est Ellen et Anne... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  

*<hr /></blockquote>

Eyh les Mongolitos &amp; Ass' je vous fais une liste ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_ faites gaffe ca risque d'être long... _


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

Quoique Coralie...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_ Je peux m'arranger pour l'iBook s'il faut _


I NEEEEED LOVE !


----------



## sylko (19 Octobre 2002)

Calmez-vous un peu les mecs!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Je sens que ça va déraper et que ça sera comme avec Manon...
On ne la voit plus ici!
Quelqu'un s'est-il posé la question de savoir pourquoi?

Ne soyez pas trop lourds.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />*


On ne la voit plus ici!
Quelqu'un s'est-il posé la question de savoir pourquoi?

*<hr /></blockquote>






  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2002)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> * Calmez-vous un peu les mecs! *



Mais, jeune ami, je suis très calme!


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Mais, jeune ami, je suis très calme!  *<hr /></blockquote>

moi aussi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Octobre 2002)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> * I NEEEEED LOVE !    *



AMENEZ LE GOUDRON ET LES PLUMES !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+


----------



## Coralie (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr />*





Quoique Coralie...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

 Je peux m'arranger pour l'iBook s'il faut 


I NEEEEED LOVE !    *<hr /></blockquote>

Euh on se calme lol !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Et puis pr l'ibook, j'ai rencontré un gars aujourd'hui à boulanger qui voulait acheter un G4, un de ses potes bossait à apple et revend son ibook 14' 9900 fcs sous garantie ( le 700mhz etc ) alors qui me fait une meilleure proposition...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'attends... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Coralie


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr />* 

Eyh les Mongolitos &amp; Ass'    *<hr /></blockquote> 

Sympa comme expression... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* 

alors qui me fait une meilleure proposition...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'attends... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Coralie  *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ose? j'ose pas? J'ose? J'ose pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* 

Euh on se calme lol !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
Et puis pr l'ibook, j'ai rencontré un gars aujourd'hui à boulanger qui voulait acheter un G4, un de ses potes bossait à apple et revend son ibook 14' 9900 fcs sous garantie ( le 700mhz etc ) alors qui me fait une meilleure proposition...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'attends... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

Coralie  *<hr /></blockquote>

Hum... je suis calme... toujours... très. Du moins en ce qui me concerne, sur les 6 denières pages par contre... 
D'ailleurs j'ai jamais été aussi calme qu'en ce moment. sais pas ce qui m'arrive. La sagesse ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

So, l' iBook... finallement c'est un très bon prix ; tu devrais l'acheter... et meme inviter le mec qui te le vend à boire un café !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
(je précise que je ne suis pas le mec en question)

As a result, Enjoy!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

AMENEZ LE GOUDRON ET LES PLUMES !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+    *<hr /></blockquote>

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif * COME ON BABY : I'M READY! * /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ose? j'ose pas? J'ose? J'ose pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif      *<hr /></blockquote>


tiens pendant que tu hésites, tu peux me filer le mail de Anne ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

_mais quoi ?? kéjédi encore ???_   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* 

alors qui me fait une meilleure proposition...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif J'attends...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Et voilà !! Moins d'une semaine et ça demande déjà des Kdos en inondant ses posts de photos en veux-tu en voilà !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Mais où va-t-on, je vous le demande ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 



_Dis moi Azraël, il te resterait pas un bout de pizza des fois ?_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr />* 

sais pas ce qui m'arrive. La sagesse ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu verras... Au début, on sent rien... C'est après que ça peut faire mal... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Tu verras... Au début, on sent rien... C'est après que ça peut faire mal... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

vous rentrez dans les ordres les carabins ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

vous rentrez dans les ordres les carabins ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

pour le popper's et le lubrifiant, demandez à Girb', il connait mieux la boutique que moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 

Tu verras... Au début, on sent rien... C'est après que ça peut faire mal... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je suis surtout un très bon acteur...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

pour le popper's et le lubrifiant, demandez à Girb',  *<hr /></blockquote>

Je me fournis exclusivement en produits bio, importés directement de Belgique, n'en déplaise à Amok !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 


_Regarde foguenne... Il tient une forme, c'est pas croyable !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 


tiens pendant que tu hésites, tu peux me filer le mail de Anne ??  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

mais quoi ?? kéjédi encore ???   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>


* Eyh !!! T'as toujours pas acheté ton chene toi ??? *
Ca commence à te gratter ? Ca devient insupportable ?! 
Alors frotte toi contre les portes de l'appart' : ca sera déjà un bon début !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Azrael:</font><hr />* 


 Eyh !!! T'as toujours pas acheté ton chene toi ??? 
Ca commence à te gratter ? Ca devient insupportable ?! 
Alors frotte toi contre les portes de l'appart' : ca sera déjà un bon début !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

moi, j'ai encore des portes !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Le Gognol:</font><hr />* 

AMENEZ LE GOUDRON ET LES PLUMES !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

'+    *<hr /></blockquote>
et un rail!!! Avec tout ce qu'on a parcouru aveec le train on a de quoi entretenir les routes et les lits pour des millénaires /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

moi, j'ai encore des portes !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Me too /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je ne souffre pas... d'urticaire mon cher Alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

_ l est à noter que le cycle circadien des mastocytes explique la réalisation de lésions vespérales à exacerbation nocturne et l'absence de lésions résiduelles en fin de matinée au grand dam du malade qui était venu voir en urgence son médecin traitant aprés une nuit abominable de démangeaisons... _

Ca gratte ca grattttte Alèm ?

_ le traitement de l'urticaire est donc dans un premier temps la mise au repos des mastocytes par une inhibition forte et durable de ceux-ci (traitement anti-histaminique de type 1, tritoqualine, et mesures alimentaires) afin d'obtenir un arrêt de cet enchainement d'activation.

Le traitement étiologique sera en cas d'allergie, le traitement de cette allergie soit une éviction, soit une désensibilisation si l'allergène est un produit standardisé. _

En conclusion : achète toi un chene et brosse toi avec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## kamkil (19 Octobre 2002)

Alors on poste à couvert? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

Un posteur averti en vaut deux !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

arf j'ai switché entre deux nav' et sur le second je n'étais pas enregistré... mais tout le monde aura reconnu... pour cela que je n'ai pas précisé.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Me too /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je ne souffre pas... d'urticaire mon cher Alèm /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

 l est à noter que le cycle circadien des mastocytes explique la réalisation de lésions vespérales à exacerbation nocturne et l'absence de lésions résiduelles en fin de matinée au grand dam du malade qui était venu voir en urgence son médecin traitant aprés une nuit abominable de démangeaisons... 

Ca gratte ca grattttte Alèm ?

 le traitement de l'urticaire est donc dans un premier temps la mise au repos des mastocytes par une inhibition forte et durable de ceux-ci (traitement anti-histaminique de type 1, tritoqualine, et mesures alimentaires) afin d'obtenir un arrêt de cet enchainement d'activation.

Le traitement étiologique sera en cas d'allergie, le traitement de cette allergie soit une éviction, soit une désensibilisation si l'allergène est un produit standardisé. 

En conclusion : achète toi un chene et brosse toi avec /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

tu sais, moi, je suis plutot poney 

j'évite de m'abimer la peau contre les écorces mais chacun son truc j'ai des copains sangliers dans le Doubs, tu veux que je te rapporte des écorces de pins ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Coralie:</font><hr />* Hello tlm, 

Désolée, je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit et sur le bon forum mais je dois trouver le plus vite possible le plus de renseignements possible sur Apple, car étant étudiante en techniques de commercialisation, comme j'adore Apple, j'ai décidé de présenter le nouvel imac en marketing stratégique opérationnelle, et donc je dois présenter la société, sa politique produit sur le nouveau mac, son prix, sa distribution, et la publicité faite autour... Si quelqu'un sait où je pourrais trouver tous ces renseignements... Ce serait vraiment sympa, j'en ai marre d'entendre ces idiots critiquer les macs et j'aimerais pouvoir leur en foutre plein la g... avec cette présentation... lol 

Aussi, vous savez où on peut télécharger la pub française et les deux courts métrages sur le nouvel imac faits par pixar ? Car Apple ne les propose qu'en visionnage, et pas en téléchargement... 

D'avance merci, je compte sur tous les fans de macs... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Comment as tu pu lancer un nouveau sujet sant t'enregistrer , J'y arrive pas, merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Justine:</font><hr />* 

Comment as tu pu lancer un nouveau sujet sant t'enregistrer , J'y arrive pas, merci /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Elle a lancé son sujet dans 'Réagissez' où les non-enregistrés peuvent le faire, puis le sujet, pour cause de digression /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif a été déplacé ici. Or dans le Bar, les non-enregistrés ne peuvent que répondre, et pas lancer de sujet (ce qui d'ailleurs va être changé, tiens...)


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2002)

J'ajoute que le plus simple, c'est tout de même de s'enregistrer /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par zarathoustra:</font><hr />* 
(ce qui d'ailleurs va être changé, tiens...)   *<hr /></blockquote>

On pourra avoir un 'tit post là-dessus le moment venu, histoire d'être tenu au courant ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2002)

Bah voilà, je poste /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (19 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu sais, moi, je suis plutot poney 

j'évite de m'abimer la peau contre les écorces mais chacun son truc j'ai des copains sangliers dans le Doubs, tu veux que je te rapporte des écorces de pins ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Faut savoir se débrouiller tout seul dans la vie...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (19 Octobre 2002)

Toujours aussi laconique zaza !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## benjamin (19 Octobre 2002)

Ah, cela se voit tant que cela que je suis littéralement vidé (pas moi, hein), en pleine aporie, et que je peine à aligner plus de trois mots en ces lieux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## iSimon (20 Octobre 2002)

Quand même... on est parti de la stratégie marketing Apple et politique commerciale et on est arrivé à parler de chênes et de poneys... on va faire un hors sujet les gars...


----------



## Azrael (20 Octobre 2002)

iSimon a dit:
			
		

> * Quand même... on est parti de la stratégie marketing Apple et politique commerciale et on est arrivé à parler de chênes et de poneys... on va faire un hors sujet les gars...  *



Comme d'hab !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sinon on deviendrai mauvais !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

_ Alèm t'es passé où ??? Reviens !!! Je commence à me faire chier là... Si ca continue c'est moi qui vais me grater...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Au fait Coralie... non rien _


----------



## Coralie (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ose? j'ose pas? J'ose? J'ose pas... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif      *<hr /></blockquote>

Moi je dis, faut tjs oser /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif T'attends quoi ??? loooooooooooool /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Coralie


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2002)

Toi tu sais parler aux hommes. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

Azrael a dit:
			
		

> *  Alèm t'es passé où ??? Reviens !!! Je commence à me faire chier là... Si ca continue c'est moi qui vais me grater...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  Au fait Coralie... non rien  *



oups scuze, j'ai totalement zappé la discut'  un pote barman dont j'ai fait un bon portrait (n'est-ce pas 'tanplan ?) nous a rincé hier puis mis à côté d'une tablée d'où luisait une superbe demoiselle _alors nous avons suiivi ses pas_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif



_Foguenne -Coralie : 1-1_ /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

Tu continues à boire à l'oeil grâce à mon coolpix ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 

Y-a pas de justice !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Tu continues à boire à l'oeil grâce à mon coolpix ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif *[/quote]

vivi !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

je vais m'en acheter un si ça me fait faire autant d'économies !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

[quote='tanplan]*Y-a pas de justice !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

non mais ya du rhum bissap !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

Pour quelqu'un qui ne boit plus... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

_Frimeur !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Pour quelqu'un qui ne boit plus... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

Frimeur !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

bah parfois, les conditions s'y prêtent !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

Tant que c'est bio, ça peut pas faire de mal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Tant que c'est bio, ça peut pas faire de mal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

t'es sur ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2002)

Vi vi !! Jr Castor m'en a fait la démonstration avec preuve par neuf à l'appui à la dernière Ae...! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Azrael (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oups scuze, j'ai totalement zappé la discut'  un pote barman dont j'ai fait un bon portrait (n'est-ce pas 'tanplan ?) nous a rincé hier puis mis à côté d'une tablée d'où luisait une superbe demoiselle alors nous avons suiivi ses pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


*<hr /></blockquote>



 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  eyh eyh eyh 'Do the Alèm' ...   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

à ce sujet (celui de ce thread) ayez une petite pensée pour Coralie aujourd'hui !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

Et qui pensera à nous ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * à ce sujet (celui de ce thread) ayez une petite pensée pour Coralie aujourd'hui !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *


...ça y est ! C'est fait ... une 'tite pensée pour Coralie !!!
ps : je ne sais pas en quelle occasion - j'ai du sûrement rater un truc - mais ça ne fait rien, c'est de bon coeur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...ça y est ! C'est fait ... une 'tite pensée pour Coralie !!!
ps : je ne sais pas en quelle occasion - j'ai du sûrement rater un truc - mais ça ne fait rien, c'est de bon coeur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

héhé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

la jolie miss Coralie fait un exposé sur le sujet du thread aujourd'hui!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Et qui pensera à nous ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]

moi par exemple !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

Si il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, je vais devoir endosser mon costume de Noé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

_merci lapin !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## maousse (21 Octobre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* Si il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, je vais devoir endosser mon costume de Noé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *[/quote]

T'as amené ta rantanplette dans l'arche ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* Si il continue à pleuvoir comme ça, je vais devoir endosser mon costume de Noé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

merci lapin !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

et pourtant t'habites pas la  Somme, je bosse pas aujourd'hui mais je sens que je vais devoir sortir la barque pour prendre l'autoroute jusque Amiens demain !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

héhé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

la jolie miss Coralie fait un exposé sur le sujet du thread aujourd'hui!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah ouais... alors un grand M.... Coralie! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  (restons polis sur les forums... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr />* 

T'as amené ta rantanplette dans l'arche ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Alors...
Pour l'instant, on peut compter : 
- Gros Minet (le siesteur)
- Jojo (le merle siffleur)
- Jr Castor (mon canard pour le bain)
- Lapin (le naufrageur de la Somme)
- Higgins (le Loup chiqueur de mollet)
- Les opposums du Dude 
- ...




_Les marmottes sont priées de s'essuyer les peids avant d'entrer..._  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

Coralie, puisque demandé si gentiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, voici les liens, à toi ensuite les joies du control-clic ou du clic droit! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

pub iMac tireur de langue 

les vidéos pixar 

en savoir plus sur l'iMac 

et le QTVR 

à plus tard !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Coralie, puisque demandé si gentiment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, voici les liens, à toi ensuite les joies du control-clic ou du clic droit! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

pub iMac tireur de langue 

les vidéos pixar 

en savoir plus sur l'iMac 

et le QTVR 

à plus tard !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Tu sais que je te kiff moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Mici bien !!!

Coco


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Anonyme:</font><hr />* 

Tu sais que je te kiff moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Mici bien !!!

Coco  *<hr /></blockquote>

hum à ton tour de me faire rougir ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

à plus tard miss.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
hum&amp;#8230; à ton tour de me faire rougir ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
à plus tard miss.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Euh Alèm ! ça dégouline un peu ! non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

hum à ton tour de me faire rougir ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

à plus tard miss.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'as un ticket avec Coralie on dirait... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Mais était-ce bien elle tout à l'heure? Ou a-t-elle oublié de s'enregistrer? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Euh Alèm ! ça dégouline un peu ! non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Allez, je retire ce que j'ai dit !
Mais c'est bien parce que Coralie est charmante et que je t'aime bien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

T'as un ticket avec Coralie on dirait... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Mais était-ce bien elle tout à l'heure? Ou a-t-elle oublié de s'enregistrer? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai les IPs et de bons softs de traceroute!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

si ça peut te rassurer, j'ai les IPs et de bons softs de traceroute!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est toujours utile ces outils là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Allez, je retire ce que j'ai dit !
Mais c'est bien parce que Coralie est charmante et que je t'aime bien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

merci papabig !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

(et oui, Coralie est charmante !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

pour thebig : 

en passant, au cas où il te resterait des doutes, j'ai réellement photographié Mulattabianca à l'Apple Expo, elle jouait à un shoot'em up Ambrosia et elle est vraiment italienne, brune (reflets roux), avec des yeux bleus et  une silhouette fine et nerveuse. une vraie sicilienne.

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

C'est toujours utile ces outils là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

oui !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
merci papabig !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
(et oui, Coralie est charmante !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )
*<hr /></blockquote>
Mais alors fiston ! que fais-tu encore derrière ton écran figé tel un glacier millénaire pour l'éternité ???
Tu devrais déjà être sur ton destrier fringuant (ou ta mob, je sais pas...), un bouquet de roses fraîchement cueillies dans une main et dans l'autre un diamant étincelant arraché aux profondeurs infinies de l'Afrique du Sud !!!
Je sais, si t'as les deux main occupées, tu peux pas conduire ... mais ça c'est ton problème !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...il faut tout leur apprendre à ces djeunes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

...et n'essaie pas de me détourner de mon devoir de père virtuel avec Mullatabianca... quoique ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Mais alors fiston ! que fais-tu encore derrière ton écran figé tel un glacier millénaire pour l'éternité ???
Tu devrais déjà être sur ton destrier fringuant (ou ta mob, je sais pas...), un bouquet de roses fraîchement cueillies dans une main et dans l'autre un diamant étincelant arraché aux profondeurs infinies de l'Afrique du Sud !!!
Je sais, si t'as les deux main occupées, tu peux pas conduire ... mais ça c'est ton problème !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...il faut tout leur apprendre à ces djeunes ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

ah non. je m'en vais bosser bientot.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif
(fnac services bonjour ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )

mais ya un très bon musée à Troyes m'a dit mon meilleur ami, il se pourrait que je précipite la visite de ce musée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
mais&amp;#8230; ya un très bon musée à Troyes m'a dit mon meilleur ami, il se pourrait que je précipite la visite de ce musée.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Ah non ! pas question d'y aller à trois, prends ton courage à deux mains et vas-y plutôt tout seul ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ah non ! pas question d'y aller à trois, prends ton courage à deux mains et vas-y plutôt tout seul ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

en gros, ça fait : 3-2-1-Partez !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
en gros, ça fait : 3-2-1-Partez !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
T'es le meilleur ... fiston !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ah non ! pas question d'y aller à trois, prends ton courage à deux mains et vas-y plutôt tout seul ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

J'espère que c'est pas *Jagger * qui lui a donné des leçons... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr />* 

J'espère que c'est pas Jagger  qui lui a donné des leçons... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Parce que avec Jagger, c'est "no satisfaction" Arrrfffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Zitoune (3 Décembre 2002)

Coralie a dit:
			
		

> *j'ai décidé de présenter le nouvel imac en marketing stratégique opérationnelle  *



Ca a donné quoi ?


----------

